# new home alteration rules for people living in orihuela spain



## cris_r (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi 
Is there any ex pat out there who could shed some light on a little problem we have.
My husband and I have owned a small house near La Zenia Orihuela for eleven years, a holiday home for us. Just about everyone on our road has had extensions to there front porch ie extending it including a small roof over the main door area. We decided along with our next door neighbour to have ours done. We are also having some alterations to the back porch area no roofs just making it a little bigger. The builder has done all the others on our road so knows us well. When we where out in January they started the work, our neighbours have been sending pictures out as they progress. All of a sudden a man from the local council came out and stopped the work saying the builder does not have the permit for this work and that he should go to the council offices for this. Apparently it is a new rule as from the 1st of January. Can anyone tell me how this effects us. Will we be liable for any cost. Apparently the work has stopped on our house  Our neighbour said the council bod said everything will be ok as long as the builder has the paper work in place we are worried that it will incur charges for us as we do not fully understand the regulations
Many Thanks Christine x


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

cris_r said:


> Hi
> Is there any ex pat out there who could shed some light on a little problem we have.
> My husband and I have owned a small house near La Zenia Orihuela for eleven years, a holiday home for us. Just about everyone on our road has had extensions to there front porch ie extending it including a small roof over the main door area. We decided along with our next door neighbour to have ours done. We are also having some alterations to the back porch area no roofs just making it a little bigger. The builder has done all the others on our road so knows us well. When we where out in January they started the work, our neighbours have been sending pictures out as they progress. All of a sudden a man from the local council came out and stopped the work saying the builder does not have the permit for this work and that he should go to the council offices for this. Apparently it is a new rule as from the 1st of January. Can anyone tell me how this effects us. Will we be liable for any cost. Apparently the work has stopped on our house  Our neighbour said the council bod said everything will be ok as long as the builder has the paper work in place we are worried that it will incur charges for us as we do not fully understand the regulations
> Many Thanks Christine x


Unless there is a problem with the builder being legally registered, 
You should have applied for the permit yourself!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cris_r said:


> Hi
> Is there any ex pat out there who could shed some light on a little problem we have.
> My husband and I have owned a small house near La Zenia Orihuela for eleven years, a holiday home for us. Just about everyone on our road has had extensions to there front porch ie extending it including a small roof over the main door area. We decided along with our next door neighbour to have ours done. We are also having some alterations to the back porch area no roofs just making it a little bigger. The builder has done all the others on our road so knows us well. When we where out in January they started the work, our neighbours have been sending pictures out as they progress. All of a sudden a man from the local council came out and stopped the work saying the builder does not have the permit for this work and that he should go to the council offices for this. Apparently it is a new rule as from the 1st of January. Can anyone tell me how this effects us. Will we be liable for any cost. Apparently the work has stopped on our house  Our neighbour said the council bod said everything will be ok as long as the builder has the paper work in place we are worried that it will incur charges for us as we do not fully understand the regulations
> Many Thanks Christine x


You should get planning permission for any work done on the house externally. I imagine you do in the UK too, don't you?
Here you're supposed to get permission for all internal work too like changing tiles in the kitchen, knocking down/ putting up a wall, widening a doorway etc etc. If the job is small few do actually go as far as getting the correct licence though.
However, external work is another matter. Apart from the fact that you might be doing something which alters the structure of the house and that therefore needs to be checked by an expert, the work may affect a neighbour or might be unsightly. Also everyone, including police and officials from the town hall can see what's being done, times are hard and they want their money!
You'll have to pay the price of the licence and a fine which you need to get paid asap because it might go up the longer you wait.
The rules aren't complicated. You need a licence. You didn't get one and somebody noticed. now you have to get a licence and pay the fine.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cris_r said:


> ...
> 
> All of a sudden a man from the local council came out and stopped the work saying the builder does not have the permit for this work and that he should go to the council offices for this. Apparently it is a new rule as from the 1st of January.


I'm not aware of any changes to building regulations but then maybe this is a local change.

It's more likely that, due to the crisis, they are now questioning everyone whereas in the past they let small changes go through.

It's always been the case that you needed an "obra menor" (small works licence) for that type of work. You will need to pay for this at the town hall (was 4% of cost). Not having done so will now possibly incur a fine. To establish how much needs to be paid, you will need to submit the necessary "instancia" plus a quotation form the builder. This will also show the town hall whether the person carrying out the work is legally entitle to do so!

Once you have the licence, it must be displayed for all to see for the duration of the work (failing to do so also incurs a fine).


----------

